

Myths Over Miami (1997) - waffle_ss
http://www.miaminewtimes.com/1997-06-05/news/myths-over-miami/

======
scotty79
Homeless children. That thought disturbs me in similar way as the thought that
there are children in North Korea prison camps kept there because they were
born to people kept there.

------
Aloha
Interesting.

------
mytummyhertz
wow

